# Apple Store : Paris 2006



## p4bl0 (19 Octobre 2005)

Bertrant Delano&#235 a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi Paris 2006 et la ville candidate id&#233;ale pour accueillir un AppleStore ?
> 
> premi&#232;rement, les transports en communs, qui sont tr&#232;s nombreux et avec lesquels on pourrait acc&#233;der &#224; un Apple Store depuis n'importe o&#249; dans la ville.
> 
> ...


  Lisez &#231;a avec la voit de Mr Bertrant dans les Guignols ^^ 


Qui fait la suite ??? (je tiens tout de m&#234;me &#224; f&#233;liciter le vainqueur .......... m&#234;me si ............)


----------



## golf (20 Octobre 2005)

truk2oof a dit:
			
		

> Lisez &#231;a avec la voit de Mr Bertrant dans les Guignols


La voit, la voix ou la voie 
Tout &#231;a pour &#231;&#224; 
Bertrand


----------



## Jc Milhet (20 Octobre 2005)

.....non, rien...


----------



## Stargazer (20 Octobre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> .....non, rien...



Si si je sens que tu as un truc à dire !


----------



## Jc Milhet (20 Octobre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Si si je sens que tu as un truc à dire !



ben oui...mais non, non non....


----------



## Stargazer (20 Octobre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ben oui...mais non, non non....



Allez on est entre nous !!


----------



## Jc Milhet (20 Octobre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Allez on est entre nous !!



Bon...alors....

non mais c'est juste que chaque fois que je lis Apple Store quelque part, je me dis, on nous les brise avec cet apple Store ....
de tout facon, pour moi, bientot Madrid sera aussi pres que Paris (oui, je sais encore 4 ans...)
et comme d'ici là, je ne pense pas qu'il y ait un Apple Store a Paris...
autant qu'il soit a Madrid....
Puis entre nous...c'est un peu l'Arlesienne....et qui plus est, je trouve tout le Mac chez Mr Fnac...et ce fil ben en fait, je m'en fout un peu de ce fil....alors...
mais je dis tout ça , surtout pour le rien dire...parce qu'on dirait pas, mais c'est dur des fois de ne rien dire...surtout quand le sujet ne donne meme pas envie de dire que l'on a pas envie d'en dire quoi que ce soit...bref, la vie de floodeur est vraiment mise a mal ces temps ci....
et meme pas besoin de modo pour en faire une vie difficile....
meme pas besoin....meme que quand il y a des modos, au moins on rigole....
j'aodre d'ailleurs quand Finn ferme des fils...deja, il le fait souvent a juste titre (pour pas dire toujours) et en plus, ça releve le challenge....
mais bon, actuellement....pfff.....
y a qu'a voir les 3 ou 4 fils ouverts hier dans le Bar....
faut que je trouve une bonne idée de fil....
parce que là....
mais bon, si je trouve une bonne idée de fil, j'aurai du mal a le flooder...et si mon fil est tout pourri, je ne le flooderai pas de peur qu'on le remarque....
tu vois, quand je te dis que c'est dur, c'est que c'est dur....
mais tu sais de quoi je parle, pas la peine d'en faire une montagne....
au fait, il parle de quoi ce fil....?


----------



## golf (20 Octobre 2005)

:affraid:


----------



## Jc Milhet (20 Octobre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> au fait, il parle de quoi ce fil....?



a oui, l'apple Store et les deconnades des gignols sur Paris 2012....mais c'est Pareil....les J.O.
meme a Barcelone que c'est a coté de chez moi, j'y suis pas allé...alors...


----------



## Jc Milhet (20 Octobre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> :affraid:



je sais, faut que j'arrete la mescaline...


----------



## Stargazer (20 Octobre 2005)

Il parle du vent ce fil ... Le vent qui passe dans les cheveux quand on se jette dans le vide parce qu'on nous dit qu'il y a un truc intéressant en bas alors que non ... Et fatalement à l'atterrissage on a un peu mal aux dents mais ça passe. On reprend notre chemin en se disant qu'on ne nous y reprendra plus et à chaque précipice qui se présente y'aura toujours quelqu'un pour nous proposer la culbute et rebelote on plonge ... 
On pourra dire pourquoi y retourner alors ..? Mais quand t'as plus que ça à te mettre sous la dent (déjà fort abîmée) bah tu fais avec en espérant des jours meilleurs.

Sinon l'Apple Store ? Heu je m'en fous un peu ... Je dis pas que dans l'éventualité hypothétique qui ferait qu'un jour peut-être, et si les planètes sont alignées correctement, il en ouvre un à Paris j'irai pas y faire un tour mais jusque là faut pas en faire tout un fromage et s'exciter comme ça ... Enfin bon moi c'que j'en dit ...

Et pour les fils intéressant je laisse ça autre car j'ai pas d'idée !


----------



## Stargazer (20 Octobre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> je sais, faut que j'arrete la mescaline...



Ah c'est donc ça ! Je me disais bien aussi !


----------



## golf (20 Octobre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> je sais, faut que j'arrete la mescaline...


L'absinthe, c'est pas mieux 
Regarde Macloud


----------



## golf (20 Octobre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Il parle du vent ce fil ... Le vent qui passe dans les cheveux quand on se jette dans le vide parce qu'on nous dit qu'il y a un truc intéressant en bas alors que non ... Et fatalement à l'atterrissage on a un peu mal aux dents mais ça passe. On reprend notre chemin en se disant qu'on ne nous y reprendra plus et à chaque précipice qui se présente y'aura toujours quelqu'un pour nous proposer la culbute et rebelote on plonge ...
> On pourra dire pourquoi y retourner alors ..? Mais quand t'as plus que ça à te mettre sous la dent (déjà fort abîmée) bah tu fais avec en espérant des jours meilleurs.


Ça plane pour moi [air connu]


----------



## La mouette (20 Octobre 2005)

&#231;a a l'air int&#233;ressant...vous parlez de quoi dans ce fil ? ...


----------



## golf (20 Octobre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> vous parlez de quoi dans ce fil ? ...


De l'aire du temps 

Mais on va aussi &#233;voquer l'&#233;levage intensif de la crevette grise en Mer Rouge et l'effet des biotechnologies sur les acariens dans le placard du couloir


----------



## La mouette (20 Octobre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> De l'aire du temps


Dans le fond, il a l'air frais ce sujet...

Tiens ! je vois la porte...je la prend


----------



## golf (20 Octobre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Tiens ! je vois la porte...je la prend


Veux tu bien rendre et remettre cette porte à sa place :modo:


----------



## La mouette (20 Octobre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Veux tu bien rendre et remettre cette porte à sa place :modo:



Je l'ai prise ( la porte) et je la rend ( la porte) ...zut je suis toujours du même côté ( de la porte) je reste...:rateau:


----------



## iKool (20 Octobre 2005)

Hello,
j'ai vu de la lumière...

L'apple store ??? Ah merde, je n'en pense rien - j'achète à la Fnac ou sur le site Apple
Pi pareil, j'ai pas d'idée de super fil dément de la mort qui tue (le dernier que j'ai ouvert était tout pourri, même que je me suis fait, a raison, taper sur les doigts (t'as vu stook, moi aussi j'aime bien les modos  )))... J'en ai ouvert combien de parenthèses, moi ??? )))))
Alors je squatte chez les autres, mais ras le bol de la grippe aviaire...


----------



## Fondug (20 Octobre 2005)

Question pourrite mais ça changerait quoi un AS sur Paris ?


----------



## iKool (20 Octobre 2005)

Fondug a dit:
			
		

> Question pourrite mais ça changerait quoi un AS sur Paris ?


Ben euh, comment dire...
Rien ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (20 Octobre 2005)

Fondug a dit:
			
		

> Question pourrite mais ça changerait quoi un AS sur Paris ?



pour un Perpignagnais...?
autant qu'un changement de vitrine chez ralph Lauren sur la 5eme a NYC....
enfin, rien du tout...


----------



## Jc Milhet (20 Octobre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Mais quand t'as plus que ça à te mettre sous la dent (déjà fort abîmée) bah tu fais avec en espérant des jours meilleurs.



Fatalité, Fatalité.....oui, attristons nous sur notre sort, mais sachons etre fataliste.....
t'inquiete, je sens des jours nouveaux arriver a grand pas....
et , ce jours là, nous aurrons enfin de quoi nous rassassier...
oui, je le sens, le vent va tourner...
soyons confiant, mon cher, soyons confiant....
je sens meme une mini vague d'intraflood arriver a grand pas...peut etre des cet aprem....


et arretez de flooder notre fil, bor*** !


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (20 Octobre 2005)

Fondug a dit:
			
		

> Question pourrite mais ça changerait quoi un AS sur Paris ?




*Il y aurait *
une boutique chicos de plus à Paname.


----------



## iKool (20 Octobre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Il y aurait *
> une boutique chicos de plus à Paname.


Zi tu n'aime pas les boutiques chicos, tu aime l'ANPEuuuuh

(Oups, pas le bon fil)


----------



## golf (20 Octobre 2005)

Fondug a dit:
			
		

> Question pourrite mais ça changerait quoi un AS sur Paris ?


À ne plus avoir de question à la ?¿n ici 
D'un autre côté, y en aura bien un, et plusieurs même, sûr, qui trouveront bien le moyen de venir pleurnicher en 2007 à l'ouverture car :
- pas au bon endroit
- SJ n'assure pas l'accueil
- trop petit
- trop grand
- mal éclairé
- trop éclairé
- les démonstrateurs connaissent pas le PC
- la titulaire du Génius Bar est moche
- la caissière est top canon, faut que je vous en cause
etc.

Réglé comme du papier à musique


----------



## golf (20 Octobre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> et arretez de flooder notre fil, bor*** !


T'as raison, cela va bannir sec :mouais:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (20 Octobre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> Zi tu n'aime pas les boutiques chicos, tu aime l'ANPEuuuuh
> (Oups, pas le bon fil)




*Bon, d'accord mais*
pour ou contre l'am&#233;ricanisation ou l'anti-am&#233;ricanisation en Europe &#224; travers la pub et les oiseaux migrateurs contamin&#233;s ?




 
:bebe:


----------



## iKool (20 Octobre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Bon, d'accord mais*
> pour ou contre l'américanisation ou l'anti-américanisation en Europe à travers la pub et les oiseaux migrateurs contaminés _qui vont faire des jeux de mots moisis dans les Apple Store tout neufs ne vendant pas de sèche linge_ ?
> 
> 
> ...


Ben, ni pour ni contre, mais voilà qui mérite débat 

[Edith] j'ai ajouté du texte dans celui du purfils, je voulais le mettre en italique pour bien le distinguer et du coup tout est en italique (pourtant les balises sont bien placées). Comprend pas.[/edith]


----------



## golf (20 Octobre 2005)

Edith, lepurfilsdelasagesse est &#233;ditable mais impubliable


----------



## Jc Milhet (20 Octobre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> T'as raison, cela va bannir sec :mouais:


----------



## Taho! (25 Octobre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Edith, lepurfilsdelasagesse est éditable mais impubliable


Mais buvable par contre  :love:

(et qui est cette Edith dont tout le monde parle tout le temps ?  )


----------



## Stargazer (25 Octobre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Mais buvable par contre  :love:
> 
> (et qui est cette Edith dont tout le monde parle tout le temps ?  )



Aussi doux que le houblon ce type !  :love:


----------



## Taho! (25 Octobre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Aussi doux que le houblon ce type !  :love:


C'est avant tout un sacr&#233; Picon? :love: !


----------



## Taho! (25 Octobre 2005)

Et comme Edith est de retour, je d&#233;pose un &#169; sur la phrase "Bande de Picon" !!


----------



## MACcossinelle (25 Octobre 2005)

Rien ne vaut un bon Birlou/Bière...!


----------



## Stargazer (25 Octobre 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> Rien ne vaut un bon Birlou/Bière...!



Oui mais bon le picon bière reste le summum !


----------



## Taho! (25 Octobre 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> Rien ne vaut un bon Birlou/Bière...!


A la première occasion ! :love:

Pâques ?


----------



## MACcossinelle (25 Octobre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais bon le picon bière reste le summum !



ah non ! c'est déguelasse !


----------



## MACcossinelle (25 Octobre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> A la première occasion ! :love:
> 
> Pâques ?



Ou avant ... 
Fin fevrier...


----------



## Stargazer (25 Octobre 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> ah non ! c'est déguelasse !



T'y connais rien !


----------



## Taho! (25 Octobre 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> ah non ! c'est déguelasse !


Quand je pense que les filles avaient pensé à en acheter ! :love:


----------



## MACcossinelle (25 Octobre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> T'y connais rien !



   oh tu m'enerves toi !


----------



## Stargazer (25 Octobre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Quand je pense que les filles avaient pensé à en acheter ! :love:



Oui c'était magnifique de voir surgir cette bouteille de nulle part ! :love:


----------



## Taho! (25 Octobre 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> Ou avant ...
> Fin fevrier...


Quand je pense que je suis à à peine trois heures d'un Birlou bière !
ça donne envie de venir tout de suite ! :love:


----------



## Stargazer (25 Octobre 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> oh tu m'enerves toi !



Oui je suis du vrai poil à gratter !


----------



## Taho! (25 Octobre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oui c'était magnifique de voir surgir cette bouteille de nulle part ! :love:


Non, juste de leur bar ! :love:


----------



## MACcossinelle (25 Octobre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Quand je pense que je suis à à peine trois heures d'un Birlou bière !
> ça donne envie de venir tout de suite ! :love:


----------



## MACcossinelle (25 Octobre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oui je suis du vrai poil à gratter !



hé ! tu sais que j'aime ça...


----------



## Stargazer (25 Octobre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Non, juste de leur bar ! :love:



Mais casse pas la magie comme ça !  :love:


----------



## Stargazer (25 Octobre 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> hé ! tu sais que j'aime ça...



Je ne choisis pas mes comparaisons au hasard !


----------



## MACcossinelle (25 Octobre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Je ne choisis pas mes comparaisons au hasard !



Je m'en doute !!


----------



## Taho! (25 Octobre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Mais casse pas la magie comme ça !  :love:


Désolé ! :rose: le ferait plus :rose:


----------



## MACcossinelle (25 Octobre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Désolé ! :rose: le ferait plus :rose:



T'as interet je crois !


----------



## Stargazer (25 Octobre 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> T'as interet je crois !



Je plussoie !


----------



## Taho! (25 Octobre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Je plussoie !


C'est fini oui 

(oh oui, encore :love: )


----------



## MACcossinelle (25 Octobre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> (oh oui, encore :love: )



 .....


----------



## Jc Milhet (25 Octobre 2005)

pinaise, voila t'y pas mais pipelette preferées....:love:...


----------



## Stargazer (25 Octobre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> C'est fini oui
> 
> (oh oui, encore :love: )



Arrête tu m'excites !


----------



## MACcossinelle (25 Octobre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> pinaise, voila t'y pas mES pipelette preferées....:love:...



regardez qui est là ?! 

Si flood il y a,
Stook est là


----------



## Stargazer (25 Octobre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> pinaise, voila t'y pas *mais* pipelette preferées....:love:...



Oh toi tu es pas dans ton état normal ... Enfin si mais bon ... T'as bu quoi !  :love:

Du picon bière j'espère !  :love:


----------



## Taho! (25 Octobre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> pinaise, voila t'y pas mais pipelette preferées....:love:...


Tiens ! un héros ! 

ton portable va bien ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (25 Octobre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oh toi tu es pas dans ton état normal ... Enfin si mais bon ... T'as bu quoi !  :love:
> 
> Du picon bière j'espère !  :love:




non, Jack-Coca, plein....
pfffff!!!!
trop dur...enfin, comme d'hab.


----------



## Taho! (25 Octobre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oh toi tu es pas dans ton état normal ... Enfin si mais bon ... T'as bu quoi !  :love:
> 
> Du picon bière j'espère !  :love:


C'est vrai qu'y a de quoi être inquiété... Quel bonheur ! :love:


----------



## MACcossinelle (25 Octobre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oh toi tu es pas dans ton état normal ... Enfin si mais bon ... T'as bu quoi !  :love:
> 
> Du picon bière j'espère !  :love:



M**** ! c'est pas bon le Picon !


----------



## Stargazer (25 Octobre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> non, Jack-Coca, plein....
> pfffff!!!!
> trop dur...enfin, comme d'hab.



C'est pas mal aussi !


----------



## Taho! (25 Octobre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> non, Jack-Coca, plein....
> pfffff!!!!
> trop dur...enfin, comme d'hab.


Là du coup, c'est combien !


----------



## MACcossinelle (25 Octobre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> non, Jack-Coca, plein....
> pfffff!!!!
> trop dur...enfin, comme d'hab.



Pour melanger le Jack avec du coca... 
Le Clan ok !


----------



## Jc Milhet (25 Octobre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Tiens ! un héros !
> 
> ton portable va bien ?



oui, j'ai vu ça...mais petit soucis, je ne l'ai rallumé que tout a l'heures quand Dan m'a appallé...


----------



## Stargazer (25 Octobre 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> M**** ! c'est pas bon le Picon !



Oui mais le poil à gratter si !


----------



## Taho! (25 Octobre 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> M**** ! c'est pas bon le Picon !


En ÆS il y a un goût tout particulier ! D'autant plus avec Teddy dans les oreilles ! :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (25 Octobre 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> Pour melanger le Jack avec du coca...
> Le Clan ok !



quand on aime la Jack Coca, on n'aime rien d'autre avec du Coca....
du Clan, beurk !!!!....


----------



## Stargazer (25 Octobre 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> Pour melanger le Jack avec du coca...
> Le Clan ok !



Mais c'est quoi ces goûts ???


----------



## MACcossinelle (25 Octobre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> quand on aime la Jack Coca, on n'aime rien d'autre avec du Coca....
> du Clan, beurk !!!!....



Le clan c'est deguelasse, faut le diluer...
Mais le Jack ça se boit pur !


----------



## Stargazer (25 Octobre 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> Le clan c'est deguelasse, faut le diluer...
> Mais le Jack ça se boit pur !



Ah je préfère !


----------



## Taho! (25 Octobre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Mais c'est quoi ces goûts ???


ben oui, pourquoi mettre du Coca ?


----------



## MACcossinelle (25 Octobre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Mais c'est quoi ces go&#251;ts ???


T'es vraiment chiant toi !

D'ailleurs le mieux c'est quand m&#234;me le Knockando !


----------



## Jc Milhet (25 Octobre 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> Le clan c'est deguelasse, faut le diluer...
> Mais le Jack ça se boit pur !



a boir quelque chose avec du Coca, il faut du Jack, dit comme ça, ça va...
pinaise, pour un fois que j'ai pas de Cuba-Libre, on critique mon Jack-Coca.......


et le clan, ça se dilue pas, ça se boit tout simplement pas....!!!
a le boire pur, je prefere le Scotch....style Chivas.....
ou rien a voir, un Suntory...!


----------



## Stargazer (25 Octobre 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> T'es vraiment chiant toi !
> 
> D'ailleurs le mieux c'est quand même le Knockando !



Oui y a pas plus chiant que moi en ce bas monde !


----------



## Stargazer (25 Octobre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> a boir quelque chose avec du Coca, il faut du Jack, dit comme ça, ça va...
> pinaise, pour un fois que j'ai pas de Cuba-Libre, on critique mon Jack-Coca.......



Et oui monde de merde mon cher Georges !


----------



## MACcossinelle (25 Octobre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oui y pas plus chiant que moi en ce bas monde !


----------



## Taho! (25 Octobre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oui y pas plus chiant que moi en ce bas monde !


Je confirme  

:love:


----------



## Taho! (25 Octobre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Et oui monde de merde mon cher Georges !


Dans mes bras ! :love:


----------



## Stargazer (25 Octobre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Dans mes bras ! :love:



:love:


----------



## MACcossinelle (25 Octobre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Je confirme
> 
> :love:



T'es bien placé pour en parler d'ailleurs   :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (25 Octobre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Et oui monde de merde mon cher Georges !



et oui, et oui.... 
monde de merde....

d'ailleurs, n'oublions pas que....


pinaise, comment j'ai fait pour poster de fil...


----------



## MACcossinelle (25 Octobre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> :love:


Et moi...


----------



## Jc Milhet (25 Octobre 2005)

ça flooderait pas un peu ici.......


----------



## Stargazer (25 Octobre 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> Et moi...



:love: :love:


----------



## MACcossinelle (25 Octobre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ça flooderait pas un peu ici.......
> 
> 
> /D



euh non !


----------



## Stargazer (25 Octobre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ça flooderait pas un peu ici.......
> 
> 
> /D


----------



## Taho! (25 Octobre 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> Et moi...


Je suis toujours là moi :love:


----------



## MACcossinelle (25 Octobre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> :love: :love:




:rose: :love:


----------



## MACcossinelle (25 Octobre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Je suis toujours là moi :love:




et heuresement...:love:


----------



## Taho! (25 Octobre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ça flooderait pas un peu ici.......


C'est toi qui dit ça ? :mouais:


----------



## Jc Milhet (25 Octobre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> C'est toi qui dit ça ? :mouais:



je disais, que j'anticipais.........


----------



## Jc Milhet (25 Octobre 2005)

je vous sers un petit boulage...?
ok, boulage!


----------



## Taho! (25 Octobre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> je disais, que j'anticipais.........


Mais non, mais non


----------



## Stargazer (25 Octobre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> je disais, que j'anticipais.........



Tu fais bien ...


----------



## MACcossinelle (25 Octobre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Tu fais bien ...



OUi effectivement !


----------



## MACcossinelle (25 Octobre 2005)

plus que 5 ou 6 !


----------



## Stargazer (25 Octobre 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> OUi effectivement !



Qui parle ..?


----------



## Stargazer (25 Octobre 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> plus que 5 ou 6 !



6 c'est mieux !


----------



## MACcossinelle (25 Octobre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> 6 c'est mieux !



ça depends ce qui suit ! si c'est 9 oui !


----------



## Stargazer (25 Octobre 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> ça depends ce qui suit ! si c'est 9 oui !



J'en ai la tête à l'envers là !


----------



## Taho! (25 Octobre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> 6 c'est mieux !


7 devrait être pas mal ! ce sera toujours mieux que 5 en tout cas !


----------



## MACcossinelle (25 Octobre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> J'en ai la tête à l'envers là !



s'il n'y a que la tête...


----------



## Stargazer (25 Octobre 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> s'il n'y a que la tête...



Et la tête alouette !


----------



## Taho! (25 Octobre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> J'en ai la tête à l'envers là !


« Mon manège à moi c'est toi » :love:


----------



## Taho! (25 Octobre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Et la tête alouette !


au genou ! :love:


----------



## Stargazer (25 Octobre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> au genou ! :love:



C'est très sex le genou ..  :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (25 Octobre 2005)

Chop Suey ! 


:love:


----------



## MACcossinelle (25 Octobre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> C'est très sex le genou ..  :love:



Vous êtes tarés...on vous là déjà dit peut-être ?!


----------



## Stargazer (25 Octobre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> Chop Suey !
> 
> 
> :love:



Et comment va Bao ! ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (25 Octobre 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> Vous êtes tarés...on vous là déjà dit peut-être ?!



chaque fois que je les croise...


----------



## Stargazer (25 Octobre 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> Vous êtes tarés...on vous là déjà dit peut-être ?!



Tous les jours quand on m'apporte mes pilules !


----------



## MACcossinelle (25 Octobre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> chaque fois que je les croise...



Je pense que à vous trois vous devez faire un beau duo !


----------



## Stargazer (25 Octobre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> chaque fois que je les croise...



Hôpital et Charité sont dans un bateau .. Hôpital pousse Charité ... Que reste-t-il ?


----------



## Taho! (25 Octobre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> C'est très sex le genou ..  :love:


ça laisse des traces et des souvenirs du coup ! :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (25 Octobre 2005)

on vous a deja parlait du Nano-Chat....ou vous utilisez Safari...


----------



## Taho! (25 Octobre 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> Vous êtes tarés...on vous là déjà dit peut-être ?!


653 fois avec ton intervention !


----------



## MACcossinelle (25 Octobre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> ça laisse des traces et des souvenirs du coup ! :love:



"Bon" le coup  j'espère...


----------



## Jc Milhet (25 Octobre 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> Je pense que à vous trois vous devez faire un beau duo !



on se la fait quand cette AES Clermont....?
pas en Janvier, je pars en Russie et j'ai un tournoi europeen des mon retour!
mais sinon....?


----------



## Stargazer (25 Octobre 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> "Bon" le coup  j'espère...



Oui ...  :love:


----------



## Taho! (25 Octobre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> on vous a deja parlait du Nano-Chat....ou vous utilisez Safari...


toujours des problèmes de coordination visiblement... 
Et puis je préfère iChat !


----------



## MACcossinelle (25 Octobre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> on se la fait quand cette AES Clermont....?
> pas en Janvier, je pars en Russie et j'ai un tournoi europeen des mon retour!
> mais sinon....?




tu rentres quand ? 
Tournoi de quoi ? 
Sinon je sais pas !


----------



## Taho! (25 Octobre 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> "Bon" le coup  j'espère...


bleu


----------



## Jc Milhet (25 Octobre 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> tu rentres quand ?
> Tournoi de quoi ?
> Sinon je sais pas !



je pars presque tout le mois...(pour s'entrainer on va rire........)
tournoi de tir a l'arc.....


----------



## MACcossinelle (25 Octobre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oui ...  :love:



Tant mieux !!!


----------



## MACcossinelle (25 Octobre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> je pars presque tout le mois...(pour s'entrainer on va rire........)
> tournoi de tir a l'arc.....



ok !


----------



## Taho! (25 Octobre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> on se la fait quand cette AES Clermont....?


A Pâques, comme d'hab !
Mais on pourrait sans doute se faire un truc pendant le festival !


----------



## Jc Milhet (25 Octobre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> A Pâques, comme d'hab !
> Mais on pourrait sans doute se faire un truc pendant le festival !



faut voir, mais pendant le festival se serait nickel, ça tombe quand...?



_I, cry, when angels deserve to die_



d'ailleurs, "_angels deserve to die_".....ça c'est pour le cercle des anges...
and i don't cry.....


----------



## Taho! (25 Octobre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> faut voir, mais pendant le festival se serait nickel, ça tombe quand...?


Si j'ai bien noté, 28/01-5/02


----------



## MACcossinelle (25 Octobre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> A P&#226;ques, comme d'hab !
> Mais on pourrait sans doute se faire un truc pendant le festival !


T'as qu'a t'occup&#233; du programme aussi....


----------



## Stargazer (25 Octobre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> _I, cry, when angels deserve to die_



C'est pas le bon album !


----------



## Jc Milhet (25 Octobre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Si j'ai bien noté, 28/01-5/02



ok, je note...
bon, bonne nuit.....
pinaise , floodez gentil...il se fait tard...


----------



## MACcossinelle (25 Octobre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Si j'ai bien noté, 28/01-5/02



non du 27 au 4 !


----------



## Taho! (25 Octobre 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> T'as qu'a t'occupé du programme aussi....


OK, je vais m'y atteler dans les jours qui viennent !


----------



## Jc Milhet (25 Octobre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas le bon album !



je sais, je me fais l'integrale....sauf que je bloque sur Shop suey...


----------



## Taho! (25 Octobre 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> non du 27 au 4 !


Oh ! à un jour près !


----------



## MACcossinelle (25 Octobre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> OK, je vais m'y atteler dans les jours qui viennent !



C'était ironique


----------



## Jc Milhet (25 Octobre 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> T'as qu'a t'occupé du programme aussi....



pinaise, ce que t'as pas dit......  :mouais:


----------



## Jc Milhet (25 Octobre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Oh ! à un jour près !



oui, mais on est modo de rendez vous ou on l'est pas....  :mouais:        :rateau:


----------



## Taho! (25 Octobre 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> C'était ironique


bon, d'accord :rose:
Tant pis !


----------



## Taho! (25 Octobre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> oui, mais on est modo de rendez vous ou on l'est pas....  :mouais:        :rateau:


tu sais, à cette heure-ci !


----------



## MACcossinelle (25 Octobre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> tu sais, à cette heure-ci !



Y'a pas d'heure pour être modo !


----------



## MACcossinelle (25 Octobre 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> Y'a pas d'heure pour être modo !



C'est comme pour le sexe !


----------



## Taho! (25 Octobre 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> C'est comme pour le sexe !


Comme ça c'est dit !


----------



## Jc Milhet (25 Octobre 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> C'est comme pour le sexe !



houps, fait chaud d'un coup....
bon, au lit.....c'est quoi ces histoires.......
bonne nuit.........

....++....


----------



## MACcossinelle (25 Octobre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> bon au lit...



Pas très original !


----------



## Taho! (25 Octobre 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> Pas très original !


J'en connais avec une imagination débordante, ça bouillonne sous le chapeau !


----------



## Taho! (25 Octobre 2005)

bon, c'est pas tout &#231;a, mais moi je bosse tout &#224; l'heure !


----------



## MACcossinelle (26 Octobre 2005)

C'est calme ce soir...


----------



## Stargazer (26 Octobre 2005)

Oui c'est très calme ....


----------



## Taho! (26 Octobre 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> C'est calme ce soir...


ben oui, Star répond ailleurs !


----------



## Stargazer (26 Octobre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> ben oui, Star répond ailleurs !



Tu rêves ma poule !


----------



## Taho! (26 Octobre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Tu rêves ma poule !


le jour, la nuit :love:


----------



## Stargazer (26 Octobre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> le jour, la nuit :love:



Oui fantasmant sur moi on sait ...   :love:


----------



## Taho! (26 Octobre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oui fantasmant sur moi on sait ...   :love:


ça c'est ce que tu crois ! :love:


----------



## MACcossinelle (26 Octobre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> ça c'est ce que tu crois ! :love:


----------



## Stargazer (26 Octobre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> ça c'est ce que tu crois ! :love:



C'est plutôt ce que je sais !


----------



## Taho! (26 Octobre 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

>


:love:


----------



## Stargazer (26 Octobre 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

>



Tu vois ce simple smiley exprime tout le doute de Cossy vis à vis de ta phrase ...


----------



## Taho! (26 Octobre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> C'est plutôt ce que je sais !


non, non, que tu crois !


----------



## MACcossinelle (26 Octobre 2005)




----------



## MACcossinelle (26 Octobre 2005)

Bâ répondez pas tous en même temps !!!!!


----------



## Stargazer (26 Octobre 2005)

On est là on est là !


----------



## MACcossinelle (26 Octobre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> On est là on est là !



Tu es là !


----------



## Stargazer (26 Octobre 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> Tu es là !



Non on est plusieurs dans ma tête !


----------



## MACcossinelle (26 Octobre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Non on est plusieurs dans ma tête !



schizo !!!


----------



## Stargazer (26 Octobre 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> schizo !!!



Si peu si peu ...


----------



## MACcossinelle (26 Octobre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Si peu si peu ...




et tu doubles toutes tes réponses !


----------



## Stargazer (26 Octobre 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> et tu doubles toutes tes réponses !



J'arrive même à les octupler quand je suis en forme !


----------



## MACcossinelle (26 Octobre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> J'arrive même à les octupler quand je suis en forme !


----------



## Stargazer (26 Octobre 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

>



:love:
:love:
:love:
:love:
:love:
:love:
:love:
:love:


----------



## MACcossinelle (26 Octobre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> :love:
> :love:
> :love:
> :love:
> ...



:rose:  :rose:  :rose:  :rose:  :rose:  :rose:  :rose:   :rose:


----------



## Stargazer (26 Octobre 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> :rose:  :rose:  :rose:  :rose:  :rose:  :rose:  :rose:   :rose:


----------



## MACcossinelle (26 Octobre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

>






soyez réalistes : demandez l'impossible.............. 

Si tout pouvez être aussi simple....:rose: :rose: :rose: :rose:


----------



## Stargazer (26 Octobre 2005)

Ca peut l'être parfois ...


----------



## MACcossinelle (26 Octobre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Ca peut l'être parfois ...



        

Pas quand tu dois écrire à Biba...


----------



## Stargazer (26 Octobre 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> Pas quand tu dois écrire à Biba...



Je te conseille plus "20 ans" ou "jeune et jolie" ... Les réponses sont plus approfondies !


----------



## MACcossinelle (26 Octobre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Je te conseille plus "20 ans" ou "jeune et jolie" ... Les réponses sont plus approfondies !



connaisseur....!


----------



## Stargazer (26 Octobre 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> connaisseur....!



Attends abonné depuis longue date !


----------



## MACcossinelle (26 Octobre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Attends abonné depuis longue date !


----------



## Stargazer (26 Octobre 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

>



 Bah Oui ... Bergère, 20 ans jeune et jolie ! C'est tout moi quoi !     :rateau:


----------



## MACcossinelle (26 Octobre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Bah Oui ... Bergère, 20 ans jeune et jolie ! C'est tout moi quoi !     :rateau:



c'est vrai qu'il faut s'occuper pendant les transhumances....


----------



## Stargazer (26 Octobre 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> c'est vrai qu'il faut s'occuper pendant les transhumances....



Tu m'étonnes ... J'ai surtout l'impression de lire le roman de ma vie dans ces deux magazines !


----------



## MACcossinelle (26 Octobre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Tu m'étonnes ... J'ai surtout l'impression de lire le roman de ma vie dans ces deux magazines !



même dans la rubrique gynéco ??!


----------



## Stargazer (26 Octobre 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> même dans la rubrique gynéco ??!



Surtout ! :rateau:


----------



## MACcossinelle (26 Octobre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Surtout ! :rateau:



je vois que tu as suivi leurs conseils coiffure...

des anglaise blondes....


----------



## Stargazer (26 Octobre 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> je vois que tu as suivi leurs conseils coiffure...
> 
> des anglaise blondes....



Ah non les anglaises c'est naturel !


----------



## MACcossinelle (26 Octobre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Ah non les anglaises c'est naturel !



le blond par contre, il parait bien artificiel si on compare a ta barbe !


----------



## Stargazer (26 Octobre 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> le blond par contre, il parait bien artificiel si on compare a ta barbe !



Je me teins peut-être la barbe qui sait ...


----------



## MACcossinelle (26 Octobre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Je me teins peut-être la barbe qui sait ...



et tes molets aussi....


----------



## Stargazer (26 Octobre 2005)

T'arrives à voir mes mollets d'ici et avec ce cadrage ?


----------



## MACcossinelle (26 Octobre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> T'arrives à voir mes mollets d'ici et avec ce cadrage ?



tu ne vois pas la coccinelle sur ton genou !!!! c'est une espionne à moi!


----------



## Stargazer (26 Octobre 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> tu ne vois pas la coccinelle sur ton genou !!!! c'est une espionne à moi!



Ah c'est donc ça qui me chatouiller ...


----------



## MACcossinelle (26 Octobre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Ah c'est donc ça qui me chatouiller ...



chatouilleux ??


----------



## Stargazer (26 Octobre 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> chatouilleux ??



Ca dépend ....


----------



## MACcossinelle (26 Octobre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Ca dépend ....



 tout dépends de l'heure...donc de ta sensibilité...


----------



## Stargazer (26 Octobre 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> tout dépends de l'heure...donc de ta sensibilité...



Oui ... et de comment c'est fait !


----------



## MACcossinelle (26 Octobre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oui ... et de comment c'est fait !


----------



## Stargazer (26 Octobre 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

>


----------



## MACcossinelle (26 Octobre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

>




:love: :love: :love:


----------



## Stargazer (26 Octobre 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> :love: :love: :love:



:rose: :rose: :rose:


----------



## MACcossinelle (26 Octobre 2005)

*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 434 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*​


----------



## Stargazer (26 Octobre 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> *!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 434 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*​



C'est pas le 421 le jeu ? :rateau:


----------



## MACcossinelle (26 Octobre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas le 421 le jeu ? :rateau:



:rateau:


----------



## Stargazer (26 Octobre 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> :rateau:



Oui je sais je suis bêêêêêêête !


----------



## MACcossinelle (26 Octobre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oui je sais je suis bêêêêêêête !



Moi (K)aussi !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stargazer (26 Octobre 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> Moi (K)aussi !!!!!!!!!!!



Au moins comme ça on fait la paire ...


----------



## MACcossinelle (26 Octobre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Au moins comme ça on fait la paire ...



 :rose:  :love:


----------



## Stargazer (26 Octobre 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> :rose:  :love:



Et oui c'est comme ça !     :love:


----------



## MACcossinelle (26 Octobre 2005)

je viens de faire du tri dans mes mp je n'avais plus de place !   

non, aucun rapport avec la choucroute..


----------



## Stargazer (26 Octobre 2005)

Ah non la choucroute c'est pour Jeudi soir !


----------



## MACcossinelle (26 Octobre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Ah non la choucroute c'est pour Jeudi soir !




 Jeudi c'est spaghetti !


----------



## MACcossinelle (26 Octobre 2005)

c'est une mauvaise heure pour poster...

&#231;a vous faire que des conneries !


----------



## Stargazer (26 Octobre 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> Jeudi c'est spaghetti !




C'est pas ravioli ? :rateau:


----------



## Stargazer (26 Octobre 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> c'est une mauvaise heure pour poster...
> 
> ça vous faire que des conneries !



Oui mais bon on y peut pas grand chose !


----------



## MACcossinelle (26 Octobre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas ravioli ? :rateau:



non c'est mardi...

dommage pour les tomates farcies


----------



## MACcossinelle (26 Octobre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas ravioli ? :rateau:



ah non ravioli c'est mardi ! :rateau:

dommage pour els tomates farcies...

j'ai mis du yaourt sur le clavier...


----------



## Stargazer (26 Octobre 2005)

Hum .... C'est un peu le boxon en ce moment ...


----------



## Stargazer (26 Octobre 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> ah non ravioli c'est mardi ! :rateau:
> 
> dommage pour els tomates farcies...
> 
> j'ai mis du yaourt sur le clavier...



Un yaourt à quoi ? :rateau:


----------



## MACcossinelle (26 Octobre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Hum .... C'est un peu le boxon en ce moment ...



effectivement ...:hein:


----------



## MACcossinelle (26 Octobre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Un yaourt à quoi ? :rateau:


cerise !


----------



## Stargazer (26 Octobre 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> cerise !



Yummy !


----------



## MACcossinelle (26 Octobre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Hum .... C'est un peu le boxon en ce moment ...



n'empeche tout le monde va croire que je fais des doubles posts pour evoluer plus vite ! mais c'est faux   ce sont des erreurs...


----------



## Stargazer (26 Octobre 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> n'empeche tout le monde va croire que je fais des doubles posts pour evoluer plus vite ! mais c'est faux   ce sont des erreurs...



Ah mais moi j'en doute absolument pas !


----------



## MACcossinelle (26 Octobre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Ah mais moi j'en doute absolument pas !




pffffffff (le bruit du vent    je le fais bien, non ?     )


----------



## Stargazer (26 Octobre 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> pffffffff (le bruit du vent    je le fais bien, non ?     )



Oui très bien !  :love:

Parole d'expert ... Mes jupons sont renommés pour le vent qu'ils font quand ils froufroutent !


----------



## MACcossinelle (26 Octobre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oui très bien !  :love:
> 
> Parole d'expert ... Mes jupons sont renommés pour le vent qu'ils font quand ils froufroutent !


----------



## MACcossinelle (26 Octobre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oui très bien !  :love:


j'ai eu un super coach !


----------



## Stargazer (26 Octobre 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

>



Le positionnement des lèvres est excellent ...


----------



## Stargazer (26 Octobre 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> j'ai eu un super coach !


----------



## MACcossinelle (26 Octobre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Le positionnement des lèvres est excellent ...



t'es bien placé pour dire ça !


----------



## Stargazer (26 Octobre 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> t'es bien placé pour dire ça !



Oui je trouve aussi ...


----------



## MACcossinelle (26 Octobre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

>



ton 8700ème post à l'image des 8699 autres...vides mais marrants !!


----------



## MACcossinelle (26 Octobre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oui je trouve aussi ...


----------



## Stargazer (26 Octobre 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> ton 8700ème post à l'image des 8699 autres...vides mais marrants !!



Attends j'ai un standard à tenir ici !


----------



## Stargazer (26 Octobre 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

>


----------



## Jc Milhet (26 Octobre 2005)

pinaise, les filles vous avez trouvé un petit endroit bien chaud pour passer vos nuits.....?


----------



## Taho! (30 Octobre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> pinaise, les filles vous avez trouvé un petit endroit bien chaud pour passer vos nuits.....?


On dirait le sud !


----------



## Stargazer (30 Octobre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> On dirait le sud !



Ah le mistral qui souffle pendant la feria !


----------



## Taho! (30 Octobre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Ah le mistral qui souffle pendant la feria !


brassant les effluves de Picon® envoyées du Nord  :love:


----------



## Stargazer (30 Octobre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> brassant les effluves de Picon® envoyées du Nord  :love:



Comme on dit ça drachait sévère ! :love: D


----------



## MACcossinelle (30 Octobre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Comme on dit ça drachait sévère ! :love: D




t'as un smiley qui marche pas


----------



## Taho! (30 Octobre 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> t'as un smiley qui marche pas


Il a sauté la touche !


----------



## Stargazer (30 Octobre 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> t'as un smiley qui marche pas



C'est pour le style !


----------



## Taho! (30 Octobre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> C'est pour le style !


Et puis ça change des moutons :love:


----------



## Stargazer (30 Octobre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Et puis ça change des moutons :love:



Attends ils reviennent bientôt de leur toilette !


----------



## Foguenne (30 Octobre 2005)

Stop au flood systématique !!!
Le Nano-Chat est là pour ce genre de post, merci


----------

